# West Branch



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Got to the east launch at daylight. Nothing going on at the east end so I took Mrphish's advice and worked my way west. Finally found the crappie about noon and stayed till about 5:00PM. 
Got a northern that about 14", a bass and about 30-35 crappie on minnows under a slipbobber.
I assume this was a northern. I didn't really check and I've never caught a muskie.




















The sun fried the back of my hands and my nose. Should have used the sunblock...


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

thats a muskie but i know where thatmuskie pic was taken i did real good their last year on crappy and i even caught a little muskie right around their last time i fished their but good job on thoose crappys


----------



## luredaddy (May 25, 2004)

Lewzer,
Did you get any water temps?? Good job on the Crappies. That is a Pike, you will get a musky!!
John


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Wish, I usually do real good for pike in that area trolling shad raps when the water is up like it was yesterday.

No water temps. My thermocouple went back last year and I haven't replaced it yet. Using my hand as a thermometer the water was MUCH warmer on the west side than the east. 
I was suprised as to how much the water cleared up since Thursday. Lots of floating debris on the ride west too.
The fish were caught in 3-4 fow. Lots of people in Bixon Bay and Silvercreek.


----------



## Shawn Philbrick (Jan 5, 2007)

looks like a pike to me............but what do I know....


I have always used the rule of dark and light...


light fish with darker marks is musky,

dark fish with lighter marks is pike....

and if you scroll down a few threads to Mosquito gators.....the one in your hand looks a lot like the handful he has


----------



## SeA nYmPhO (Mar 25, 2008)

LOL If you guys can't tell that is a pike then you should fish from the docks with a snoopy pole and a bobber.


----------



## Love2troll (May 8, 2006)

nice job...i was out yesterday too from about the same time.....we didn't have any luck with crappy ony one we had minnows under a slip bobber too....i would love to have a 30 fish day......yes that is definately a pike....and also water temps were anywhere from 46-55 degrees....beautiful day to be out though...did u happen to see that fire in the woods??? there was a fisherman that was transporting firefighters to the woods to put it out....it was the bay directly across from the rockspring bridge.....i believe it may have been started by two guys in the woods earlier....we fished across from them.... then moved and we came back and it was on fire!!! but it was put out so no worries...thanks to the fisherman who helped out...


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Good job mike! Nice crappie.

I'll more than likely be out there this Sunday... Maybe Saturday, but the kids have soccer. Games at the same time but different locations... Oh well.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

> did u happen to see that fire in the woods???


I saw that plume of smoke over there on my way back to the ramp. A lot of people burning leaves and trash out there in the country. I didn't think twice about it.



> i believe it may have been started by two guys in the woods earlier....*we fished across from them..*..


You were waaay too far east. Go waaaaay west in the shallow shallows where the water is warm compared to the rest of the lake. I couldn't buy a bite till I was halfway between Rock Springs and Knapp Roads.


----------



## Muskyman (Jan 30, 2005)

SeA nYmPhO said:


> LOL If you guys can't tell that is a pike then you should fish from the docks with a snoopy pole and a bobber.


LMAO!!!!!!


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

Thats a PIKE, nice job on the crappies, I am finally goint to get my boat out some time this week.


----------



## smallieguy (Apr 7, 2004)

Sounds like a good day to me,congrats.


----------



## mrphish42 (Jan 24, 2008)

Lewzer........Great job........I liked your pic's.......Nice crappie in that shot....but when things get going, should find some that will eat that one.....and thats no joke........Fished there today.....and am trying different locations to keep tabs on fish movements......lots of males moving in that 3 to 7 ft. range ......those big females,for the most part, are loafing around out in deeper waters.....some exceptions, can be caught.....but why not play the higher % and as spawning gets closer......it's a ways off....and I hope we dont get any major weather events to knock those temps. for a loop backwards........As the man says (YOU DONE GOOD) and I hope you enjoyed your day, seems as if you did....As I told you.......you'll hear from me.....Jon Sr. PS.......You are right ........those long exposure sessions call for the BANANA BOAT SPORT SPF30.........


----------



## nmiller (Oct 29, 2007)

Jon,
Can you give some additional advice on how and where for the pre-spawn fish? We woudl like to head out with minnows and slip bobbers this weekend but do not know where to start. Any advice would be appreciated.
Thanks!


----------



## mrphish42 (Jan 24, 2008)

nmiller......I'll put something in later in the week....kinda watching what this weather ( supposed to get goofy again by, or before weekend) is really going to do.....
Hope that will it do for you......should be more accurate for your usage....PS. Keep an Eye on Mosquito posts,,,,, I used to fish there quite alot in the spring for years and years......and that slab crappie bite, heats up earlier there than WB.....And that causeway bite is real close to bustin loose...Just another thought for you.......


----------



## mrphish42 (Jan 24, 2008)

nmiller.....Since tomorrow is thurs...already...... I told you, that I give you something for this weekend. Besides.....site has been "dead" on WB talk....Guess no ones fishing there. Been there three times this week, just shore fishing, Yesterday, even fished part of the day with Crappie Lover. No boat usage yet.... If your plans stick ( to fish there ) this weekend.....Biggest thing to remember......find the wood.....fish the wood and fish the wood..They (crappies) are really relating to the wood this week....more than at other times....3 ft and deeper...brush...logs and downed trees.....other fish are scattered all over the water column from Knapp Rd. to Rock Spring Road......If you fish jigs....pin-mins.....and plain hooks with minnows.....in these areas.......you just could catch about any kind of fish right now. The weather report for the weekend stinks and that might be the big turn-off if it comes true.....but I said (in a different post) you ain't going to catch em at home.......If it does come true........try fishing the deeper side (like 6 to 13) feet of water....If you boat fish ( the best catch I saw this week) and that was a full live well........came from fishing the spots I mentioned..getting the most active fish.....then moving on to the next spot.....Hope your trip comes off for you and the weather pans out.......best fishin to you.......PS. There are some slabs to be caught in that shallow water if they dont move out or just shut down....... Jon Sr.


----------



## steely123 (May 17, 2004)

I plan to be out there Friday morning if it doesnt get too bad out weather wise....i can take a little rain.....

Wanna find some crappies and practice up for the WB tourny....

Thanks you guys for the reports and advice....will post how I do out there....
Will be w/ my brother in law on a 14ft. sea nymph, minn kota on the bow, gray 9.9 johnson....

steely123


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

I really want to get out there Saturday but with that front moving in Friday night/Saturday morning the crappie will be off the shallows with lockjaw.
Why does this weather have to be soooo beautiful while I'm locked up in here Mon-Fri and then go to crap my first chance to get back on the lake???????
It's depressing I tell you.


----------



## mrphish42 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hey Mike......Sure do know that feeling.......spent my whole working life, wishing that the weekends could extended to 7 days, didn't ever happen....Now, on the other side of the coin, today I would trade going to work every day and having just my weekends back.....to go back 3 years and have the "GOOD HEALTH," I enjoyed (but took for granted) back.....Oh well, I guess that's what keeps life, ONE BIG TRADE OFF......... MIKE......I really do wish you some sunny days this season........Jon Sr.


----------



## steely123 (May 17, 2004)

I hear ya.....I almost want to leave work now...take some vaca time...and hit it today....ive heard the eyes were picking up at squito/berlin/milton too....oh well....can't believe the word snow is in the forecast....

steely123


----------



## nmiller (Oct 29, 2007)

Jon,
Thank you again for the advice. It is really great that you guys are willing to help us out. I think your predicition about the weather may make it a tough weekend but we will try if possible. After shore fishing for spring crappie last year between Knapp Rd. and Rockspring we purchased kayaks. We just couldn't get to the good spots from shore. Now that we have the means we just needed some bait and presentation advice. Thank you for the info.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

> today I would trade going to work every day and having just my weekends back.....to go back 3 years and have the "GOOD HEALTH,"


That's my biggest fear in life Mrphish. I don't want to retire at 62 or later and then die within a year like my dad. Or worse, die at 59 before you even get a chance to retire like my dad's father.
That's why I work, work, work and save, save save so I can retire at 55 or 58. 
Life isn't all about work despite what many people think where I work. Life is about living life to the fullest and the adventures you experienced and the mark you leave on others and ther earth before you go to the big lake in the sky.
There is sooo much I want to do, experiences I want to experience, places I want to see, people I want to meet, cultures I want to learn before I go.
But here I sit posting and reading instead of doing..............


----------



## JimmyC (Nov 27, 2007)

Thinking about hitting up west branch with my uncle.... but we've never been there!! Anybody know of any good spots 2 hit for crappie? We will be fishing from shore! Thanks!


----------



## mrphish42 (Jan 24, 2008)

JimmyC.......at the west end of the lake, right off route 14, there is Knapp Rd.runs along part of lake......goes back over to route 5. There are several pull off spots to park and get access to the lake shore.....After you first turn on Knapp Rd, there is a bridge.......fishing can be good there at times.....You will need to park up the road aways, at the gravel boat ramp area. All of the access areas can produce fish at any given time.... If you want also......further up the lake( to the east) off route 5......you will find Rock Spring Road........which is the main road to the camping ground and past that entrance........to the south....you will find another bridge area ......and there are lots of shore fishing opportunities in and around that part of the lake...Hope this will help you and your uncle.... find your way around out there.PS. any or all of these access areas can produce "crappies"..., and you just might want to try the bay..... off RSR.....right by the large gravel boat ramp and there is plenty of parking.... Good fishin to you guys....Jon Sr.


----------



## JimmyC (Nov 27, 2007)

Thanks a bunch mrphish for the info! I'm not sure when we're gonna head up there but I know we are soon! Can't wait! I've heard some talk about some "SLABS" being taken from WB.... Thanks again and good fishin' 2 you!!


----------

